# Medications overthe counter in turkey



## sammywalker24 (Aug 24, 2014)

I am coming to turkey soon and wondered if i could get the medications im on without a prescription out there as it will be cheaper for me.

i take carisaprodol (soma)

and alprazolam (xnanax) 

I also take oxycodone morphine and tramadol but i doubt they will sell them over the counter without prescription.

many thanks help appreciated


----------

